# A Rabbit in the Hat: What Is Orlando Trying to Do?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Fans and the national media basically ignore the Orlando Magic, but their bottom-up rebuild, in Year 3 now, is the subject of great interest among league insiders. No team has a larger curiosity gap between fans and front-office types.
> 
> Let me back up for a second. The Magic are an NBA team that plays in Orlando. They used to have Shaq, and Dwight Howard farted a lot in their locker room. They still exist today! Elfrid Payton is a rookie with goofy hair, and Kyle O’Quinn has the league’s most majestic beard. Evan Fournier, a French guy they got in exchange for Arron Afflalo, has some ratty ponytail contraption on his head.
> 
> ...














http://grantland.com/the-triangle/a-rabbit-in-the-hat-what-is-orlando-trying-to-do/


----------



## DeionDebate (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice Article, well written. 
(Newbie)


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This crazy bump made me start reading this article like it was written recently, but then I realized that most of the stuff Zach Lowe is asserting here is still relevant. 

His comments about floor spacing being a big issue until Oladipo and Payton significantly improve their shooting still apply... unless Hezonja/Frye at the forward positions somehow provides enough floor spacing. 

He's also right on the mark about Aaron Gordon being much better suited for an offense in which the PG is a perimeter threat (like Shawn Marion living off of Steve Nash).

Oh... and even a big contract extension won't solve the fact that Tobias Harris still isn't a real PF.


----------

